# App calcul RDM pour le BTP



## iSc0tty (2 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à tous !
Je suis en école d'ingénieur dans le BTP. Je cherche en ce moment une application sur iPad qui me permettrait de calculer des moments fléchissants, des diagrammes, efforts tranchant, si possible avec des calculs d'inertie avec IPE mais bon je pense rêver ^^ je cherche donc une app assez complète et pas seulement quelques modèles de bases déjà fourni et puis c'est tout. J'avais trouve Construction de Athis, mais c'est seulement iPhone et je souhaite profiter la taille de l'écran de l'iPad avec une interface adaptée . Et après j'ai vraiment du mal à trouver ce que je cherche. (pour le prix sans dépasser les 20 si elle est vraiment complète et performante). Des connaisseurs auraient une solution à me proposer SVP ? 


Merci d'avance pour ceux qui prendront du temps à me répondre !


----------

